# better frame for racing RR and Crits? Strada or Dream B-stay



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i am looking for a Colnago frame for racing. mainly road races and some crits. which one will be better?

Colnago Strada or Colnago Dream B-stay?

help me make the right decision.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Can't go wrong...*

with either choice. Given that they are both available in the exact same geometry and the difference you would feel between the two due to tube material is marginal if noticable at all, I'd say you would enjoy either one.

My preference would be toward the Strada because I love my Colnago Cross SC (also scandium). But, I've owned a Dream B-Stay and thought it did everything very well.

Where are you shopping for these two since they both are discontinued and haven't been imported here for quite some time? (Might want one for myself)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Morison said:


> with either choice. Given that they are both available in the exact same geometry and the difference you would feel between the two due to tube material is marginal if noticable at all, I'd say you would enjoy either one.
> 
> My preference would be toward the Strada because I love my Colnago Cross SC (also scandium). But, I've owned a Dream B-Stay and thought it did everything very well.
> 
> Where are you shopping for these two since they both are discontinued and haven't been imported here for quite some time? (Might want one for myself)


I don't think the Strada Scandium comes in the same geometry as the Dream B Stay. Last I checked, the Strada Scandium was only available in 51 sloping, 53 sloping, etc., whereas the Dream B-Stay had frames that were 50 sloping, 52 sloping, 54 sloping, and traditional. At least that is what I can remember when I decided on the Cristallo back in 2006.

Since these frames are older frames, I would guess the OP is scouting ebay where a couple Strada frames are listed.

Me, I race crits on a Colnago Arte, which is essentially the same tubing shape as the Dream, but it has the HX stays like the Dream HX and not like the Dream B-Stay. Personally, I think the HX stays offer more stiffness, but make the ride harsher. With that said, I ride a Bianchi FG Lite for road races because it is the lightest bike I own and I need all the help I can get on climbs.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

fabsroman,

you are correct. the Strada is 1cm shorter than the Dream. i am looking on e-bay for the Strada. though my LBS has a Drem B-stay in 55 cm traditional and they can also get me the Strada (NOS). the LBS priced the Strada about $250.00 more than Ebay.
i am considaring the Strada because of materials and price. I know you've had some issues with the e-bay vendor. can you send me a PM and let me know what the issues were?


right now i am leaning towards purchasing the Strada.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

veloci1 said:


> fabsroman,
> 
> you are correct. the Strada is 1cm shorter than the Dream. i am looking on e-bay for the Strada. though my LBS has a Drem B-stay in 55 cm traditional and they can also get me the Strada (NOS). the LBS priced the Strada about $250.00 more than Ebay.
> i am considaring the Strada because of materials and price. I know you've had some issues with the e-bay vendor. can you send me a PM and let me know what the issues were?
> ...


I'm surprised that you know I had issues with the vendor selling them on ebay. I probably posted somewhere on here about it, but I was going to leave it out of this thread. I'll send you a PM about it.

I think both frames will be fine for you. If you would fit a 55 traditional, I believe the 51 sloping would work out just fine for you because it has the same geometry as the 55 traditional.

PM on the way.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Geometry*

I'm questioning myself on the geometry because I could have sworn that I've seen (and almost purchased) a Strada in 52s. I think the shop probably still has it so I could find out. But if I'm wrong and the Stradas were only available in odd sloping sizes, then it might be a better answer to get the Dream in the same size as your Extreme Power Veloci1. Then there would be no difference in the way your body is associated with either bike, increasing the likelihood that you'll perform well upon both.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Morison said:


> I'm questioning myself on the geometry because I could have sworn that I've seen (and almost purchased) a Strada in 52s. I think the shop probably still has it so I could find out. But if I'm wrong and the Stradas were only available in odd sloping sizes, then it might be a better answer to get the Dream in the same size as your Extreme Power Veloci1. Then there would be no difference in the way your body is associated with either bike, increasing the likelihood that you'll perform well upon both.


If you look at the two frames for sale on ebay, one is a 51 and the other is a 55. As far as I know, the Strada was only offered in sloping frames.The key to figuring out the exact frame size is getting ahold of Colnago's geometry chart for the year in question and having the seller provide the headtube measurement taken via micrometers in millimeters. Match that headtube length up to the headtube size on the geometry chart and there you have it.


----------

